# Orient Ray/ Mako crystal replacement tutorial



## cerialphreak

Hey everyone, I replaced the crystal on my Ray a while back and spaced on taking pictures. Thankfully my girlfriend got a scratch on hers so I got to do it again! I wrote a quick walkthrough for anyone in the same situation. Hope it helps someone!


----------



## Lcoopie

Did you use a sapphire crystal?

nice demonstration, well beyond what I might do however.


----------



## cerialphreak

Thanks! Yeah I used a sapphire. FYI any crystal made for the Seiko Sumo will fit the Ray/ Mako.



Lcoopie said:


> Did you use a sapphire crystal?
> 
> nice demonstration, well beyond what I might do however.


----------



## cerialphreak

In case anyone finds this later on, CrystalTimes now sells sapphire crystals specifically for the Mako/ Ray in both a flat and domed option. You can check out his website and on ebay under the username crystaltimes.


----------



## bigben10

Would the sapphire crystal fit my Poseidon, I believe it's 35mm on mine??


----------



## cerialphreak

Sorry, I have no idea what the poseidon dimensions are, but the Ray/ Mako use a 31mm crystal.



bigben10 said:


> Would the sapphire crystal fit my Poseidon, I believe it's 35mm on mine??


----------



## bigben10

it appears to be 36mm looking on a tape measure.


----------



## arislan

This is great!!! I need to fix my chipped Orient flight and would like to mod my ray as well. Btw, what brand is that crystal press? I'm trying to avoid buying the expensive ones like the bergeons at ofrei, are there more cost effective and yet usable ones you'd recommend?


----------



## cerialphreak

This is the one I bought. It's the only one I've used so I can't comment on it's quality vs others, but I can't say I recommend it. It applies pressure a bit unevenly so sometimes you have to press the crystal, then rotate the watch and press it a bit more. I bought cheap stuff because I wasn't sure how into watch modding I was going to get, but having done a handful of crystal swaps, and two full on Seiko mods I will probably get a nicer one in the near future. If you have a decent amount of watches and want to get into modding I say get the nicer press- cheap tools can turn a difficult job into a nightmare!



arislan said:


> This is great!!! I need to fix my chipped Orient flight and would like to mod my ray as well. Btw, what brand is that crystal press? I'm trying to avoid buying the expensive ones like the bergeons at ofrei, are there more cost effective and yet usable ones you'd recommend?


----------



## CristobalGordo

Seems like you didn't change the crystal gasket, is that OK? I'm asking because I have no idea not because I think you should have. Does the crystal come with a crystal gasket or is this something you have to buy separately typically?


----------



## cerialphreak

No I did not change the gasket. Honestly I am not sure if it's necessary or not, but I have no intention of going diving so I'm not worried. The crystals did not come with a gasket, and I'm not sure where to get one.



CristobalGordo said:


> Seems like you didn't change the crystal gasket, is that OK? I'm asking because I have no idea not because I think you should have. Does the crystal come with a crystal gasket or is this something you have to buy separately typically?


----------



## FlightQualified

Nice, very helpful when the mineral on my V1 scratches up.


----------



## saturnine

This is very helpful, thank you. Just curious, any reason you didn't simply remove the day pusher?


----------



## MrCrystal




----------



## Rdm1980

MrCrystal said:


> View attachment 9176026
> View attachment 9176114


 Whats happened to the bezel on the first watch?

BR Robert


----------



## Broten

Is it the same process on the SKX007? I'd like to do both my Orient and Seiko at the same time.


----------



## cerialphreak

Basically, yes. The only real difference is that the Orient has the chapter ring attached to the dial, where the SKX chapter ring is held in place by the crystal and a lip in the case. Be careful when you remove the SKX case, I used a die on the press that was just a bit too big and it damaged the chapter ring.



Broten said:


> Is it the same process on the SKX007? I'd like to do both my Orient and Seiko at the same time.


----------



## Broten

I will add to this thread that you do not have to remove the bezel to remove the crystal. Mine popped out leaving the bezel in place.


----------



## emags

Hi, all. I ordered a domed crystal for my Mako II from Crystal Times a few weeks ago. Got it yesterday and brought it to a local watch repair shop only to learn the crystal is 500th of a millimeter to small. He offered to glue it in, but I did not like that option. I've since emailed Crystal Times, but in the interim, I'd love to know if anyone else has bought a domed crystal from CT for their Mako II. If so, did it fit without issue? Thanks

Regards,
EM


----------



## baczajka

emags said:


> Hi, all. I ordered a domed crystal for my Mako II from Crystal Times a few weeks ago. Got it yesterday and brought it to a local watch repair shop only to learn the crystal is 500th of a millimeter to small. He offered to glue it in, but I did not like that option. I've since emailed Crystal Times, but in the interim, I'd love to know if anyone else has bought a domed crystal from CT for their Mako II. If so, did it fit without issue? Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> EM


500th of a mm????? Not sure that really exists in this context.

Did they try to press it in? I can't believe a 500th of a mm would be a problem.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWatchPilot

You will have solved your problem with the crystal by now. However, I have just received a CT039 Double Domed sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes and it fitted into my MAKO II without any problems. I changed it in under 20 mins, just pushed out the old crystal and pushed in the new crystal, following the tutorial above. The only change I made was to leave the bezel in place (it is very difficult to remove), the old crystal pushed out through it easily and the new one popped into place very well.


----------



## apudabam

Any before and after pics?


----------



## petee_c

thx for the picture tutorial.

Lots of good info here...

(I'm planning on getting either a Ray II or Mako II in the near future, and the biggest fear for me is the stock crystal scratching.)


----------



## Sandy1991

Thanks


----------



## Codydog2

Great tutorial!


----------



## bodymassage

500th of a millimeter.....not sure even Rolex would adhere to those standards


----------

